# Gemei X760+ LE



## Paulieo (Jul 8, 2011)

I just bought a Gemei X760+ LE through the gemeitech website. I would have bought the GA330, but I can't use such a small handheld cos my hands cramp up so I thought I would give this a try. I did some research and what I have read so far it seems pretty similar to the 330. It was only about $90 with free postage so I figured I'd give it a try. If you guys want I will give a review on it when it arrives.


----------



## gibberish (Jul 17, 2011)

it's exactly the same as the ga330 apparently, save for the useless widescreen and the $22 price increase. it does look kinda nice aesthetically but it's not an improvement on the ga330, which isn't an improvement on the a320 until dingux is running at least.


----------



## dickfour (Jul 17, 2011)

I think you would have been better off getting a psp for the same price. The emulators are way better. Gemei have been making lots of mistakes. Their new consoles are not as good as the Dingoo because they refuse to add support for Dingux. I think chinese PSP clone look really cheesy. The wider screens are useless. I do like the analog stick however. Gemei's latest attempts at making handhelds are a case study in how not to make them.


----------



## gibberish (Jul 21, 2011)

dickfour said:
			
		

> Gemei's latest attempts at making handhelds are a case study in how not to make them.



well said. it's disappointing that nobody seems to have understood what europe and america want out of a handheld, i thought the dingoo a320 would have driven it home pretty hard considering it's still selling by the bucket load almost 3 years on.


----------



## betterman (Aug 18, 2011)

Dingoo a320 is out of stock now. The enhance version- A320e will be released soon. I will give you guys more details on Gemei X760+ LE later.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 19, 2011)

betterman said:
			
		

> Dingoo a320 is out of stock now. The enhance version- A320e will be released soon. I will give you guys more details on Gemei X760+ LE later.



There will be a new dingoo a 320? i'm asking this 'cause i i'm a dingoo fan!!!eleven!!!


----------



## betterman (Aug 24, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> There will be a new dingoo a 320? i'm asking this 'cause i i'm a dingoo fan!!!eleven!!!



They may update a new version for Dingoo A320 called Dingoo A320+ or Dingoo A320E or other names. 

Things will get better if they really add some new functions on a320.


----------



## Another World (Aug 28, 2011)

dsisbetterthanxbox said:
			
		

> There will be a new dingoo a 320? i'm asking this 'cause i i'm a dingoo fan!!!eleven!!!



i really love the a320 as well!!! twelve!!!

i read that dingoo technology is remaking the original a320 because of the homebrew scene for it.

-another world


----------

